# Veggie Mama's it's Feb*Come out wherever you are!!



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

Well I had to go 6 pages back to find the old thread, so I thought I would start a new one. Where is everyone? On the old trhead I posted a reciepe for something called neatloaf. YUMMY it is super good, you should check it out.

I know that someone was wondering how to make seitan, I make it. I have a reciepe from the mellinium cookbook, it is easy to make, if anyone wants me to post it I will. I havent made it in awhile as I have been lazy and bought it. We had veggie chicken noodle soup for dinner last night, used store bought seitan, homemade noodles, imagine veggie chicken broth, corn, carrots and green beans. It is one of my favorite comfort foods







It tastes so good when its cold out and dd loves it so much she asks for seconds.

I would like to know what to do with kale, chard and other greens. As we dont eat them becuase we have no idea how to cook them.







: I do know that I dont like them cooked in vinegar.uke.
Alright, all this talk of food is making this pregnant mama hungry









darkstar


----------



## Yemaya1 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I have been eating Kale, mustard, and collard greens all my life. I learned how to cook them from basically tasting them. Its hard to do precise measurements for soul food. In the past you cooked with ham hocks. Many people now use smoke turkey. Now that I am vegan I use liquid smoke.

In a big pot I might use 5 or 6 cups of water for 2 bunches of collard greens.

I put chopped onion, vegan boullin cube, spike, sea salt, pepper, olive oil, hot pepper seeds, apple cider vinegar, sometimes some brown sugar in the boiling water.

Wash greens carefully with baking soda. Then add to the pot. Greens are bitter. Most folks cook until tender for about an hour or more. I taste as I go and seee if I need more salt or vinegar.

Here are some soul food webistes with precise measurements. Substitute meat, with liquid smoke. I hope this helps.

http://www.soulfoodcookbook.com/vegetables.html#coll
Collard, Mustard, Kale or Turnip Greens

Ingredients:

1 large bag of collard, kale, mustard or turnip greens,
1 package smoked turkey necks.
You can also mix the greens if you like.

Instructions:

After rinsing turkey necks,
add to large pot filled half way with water and let boil for 25-30 minutes.
Add soul food seasoning to pot as accent to season the pot (enhance flavor).
Pick stems from greens and wash several times in cold water until greens are clean (water is no longer dirty and greens are no longer gritty),
cut greens up and place in boiling water.
Allow greens to cook for an hour or until nice and tender.
Serve with fried chicken and macaroni and cheese and you have good soul food eatin'.

Virginia's Quick Greens

This recipe and more are in the cookbook and on the CD.

Ingredients:

1-2 bags of greens (whatever type you prefer)
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
3 hot peppers (chopped)
1/2 cup chopped onion
pinch of sugar
smoked meat (whatever you prefer for added flavor)
chicken soup base (creamy)

Instructions:

Put washed greens in a pot.
Pour vinegar over greens.
Add hot peppers, onion, and sugar, allow to set.
This opens the greens up so they will accept flavor and be tender.
Mix chicken soup base and hot water together; to taste.
Pour over greens.
There should be enough liquid to at least cover the greens.
Boil for 1 hour or until you feel the greens are done (nice and tender).

Comments: The key ingredient is the soup base.
http://www.freep.com/fun/food/qsorec18.htm

MIXED GREENS

3 pound mixture of collard, turnip, and/or mustard greens

1/3 cup vegetable oil

2 to 3 cloves of garlic, peeled, ends removed, minced

1 red pepper, washed, cored, seeded, diced

1 or 2 jalapenos, washed, stems removed, seeded and minced

3 cups chicken broth or stock

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon black pepper

1 teaspoon sugar

2 tablespoons cider or red wine vinegar

Cut away the thick steams of the greens and discard.

Stack a dozen or so collard leaves at a time. Roll them tightly and then cut the roll crosswise into 1/2-inch strips. Keep the turnip and mustard greens separate from the collards.

Rinse all the greens separately 4 or 5 times in cold water, making sure to remove all the sand or grit. Drain and set aside.

In a large stockpot or saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the garlic, red pepper and jalapenos. Saute 2 to 3 minutes or until tender.

Stir in the chicken broth, salt, black pepper, sugar and vinegar. Bring the liquid to a boil. Reduce the heat and cook over low heat for 15 minutes.

Increase the heat to high and stir in the collard greens, using a long-handled spoon to turn over the leaves in the boiling broth. When the greens are thoroughly immersed in the liquid, reduce the heat to medium-low. Cover and cook for 15 minutes.

Stir in the turnip and mustard greens, using a long-handled spoon to cover the greens with the liquid in the pot. Cover and cook 40 minutes longer or until the greens are tender.

Makes about 6 cups, 1 cup per serving.


----------



## saphire (Oct 10, 2002)

I love Red Beans and Rice with Collard Greens. I don't have a recipe. But I do like to eat them!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

: I'm here.
Spent most of last month on the pantry mamas thread. Needed to clear that out.
Thanks for all the green recipes. I never thought I'd say this, but how do you get yoiur kids to eat them? Dd will pick out every last piece of green or just not eat the dish at all.
darkstar - Do you have a recipe for that veg chick soup or do you just throw everything in a pot?


----------



## Yemaya1 (Oct 20, 2004)

Most kids I know love collard greens. Im not sure how to get kids to eat them. In most African, "African- American" households its the veggie of choice for kids. Its the only veg I would eat as a kid. Im actually eating navy beans over brown rice and collard greens now.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the greens guidence. When I was young I went to elementary school in FL. Everyday we had soggy greens in vinegar with our lunch, couldnt get up until they were gone. This has terrified me of greens, for I hated thoese and would give them to anyone who would take them.

As for the soup, we just throw it all together with a bit of tamari, sage, pepper, thyme and add some flour and water mixture to thicken it up at the end.Thats what I had for luch today to. The soup is kind of like the pot pie filling that I use to make pot pie.I think that Dready Mama posted a reciepe for tofu pot pie from the farm. Very similar.









darkstar


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Since I didn't have a clue how to make traditional greens (but I'm looking forward to trying them!), here are some of the ways I use them

- potato soup (saute onion, some sliced or shredded potatoes, and chopped greens, then add soy milk or veggie broth and black pepper)
- various other soups
- pizza (I always chop some greens to cover the crust and put my sauce on top)
- smoothie (sometimes I'll sneak in a kale leaf)
- salad (we garden and the fresh baby kale is excellent in salad)
- mashed potatoes with miso gravy (I toss my boiled potatoes in the food processor with a cup of navy beans and some greens)


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

darkstar, did you make your seitan from scratch or with vital wheat gluten? We REALLY like it, but I always feel overdosed on wheat after eating it (probably because I eat so much







).


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

yemaya- thanks for posting the greens recipe! this looks so good!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

I stir-fry spinach leaves in a tiny bit of olive oil until wilted, then puree them into spaghetti sauce.

Here's a good recipe using kale:

Boil 2 med. red potatoes until tender; cool in water, drain and cut into thick slices. Wash 2 c. kale; drain and remove stem and mid-rib. Stack leaves, roll up lengthwise and shred crosswise. Chop 1/2 an onion and saute in 1 Tbs. olive oil until just starting to brown. Add kale and toss until wilted. Reduce heat and stir fry 5 minutes. Add potatoes and cook until heated. Season to taste w/ salt and pepper.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

hi, new to this thread! i am loving all these recipes for using greens.

right now, i just throw a kale leaf in whatever i am doing with the vitamix. so, we have some in soup, pancakes, whatever. would love it if i could make it where it's not disguised and we would all like it!


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

Good day all-
I have eaten greens all my adult life BUT after my 3rd babe was born I CRAVE KALE. The day he was born I thought i would want dark beer and dark chocolate but i wanted kale and still to this day I want kale.
Mostly I steam it- lightly- and then add toasted seeds and or nuts and tamari- simple but soooo tasty and good for you....
for my kids i chop it small and stuff it into noodles with tofu or I purree it and add it to sauces- they may not even know it is there!!
We make seitan here about once a month- we start with the gluten flour and make it 2 ways- one we do the boil in herbs and spices and the other batch we mix in bbq sauce or peanut butter - any flavor will do and then we make long fingers or strips and bake them- yummmmmm
my dd has a wheat sensitivity but somehow she tolerates this just fine- as long as it is only once in a while..
peace all- maria


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's a couple of my favorite kale recipes:

Potato-Kale Quiche
This is my husband's favorite quiche. It's hearty and filling, yet doesn't weigh you down. If you don't have kale, try spinach, chard or other dark green leafy vegetable.

1 recipe Basic Pie Crust (page xxx) or prepared (9- or 10-inch) deep-dish crust, partially prebaked
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, diced
2 cups peeled, diced potatoes (about 3 medium)
2 packed cups chopped kale
3 eggs
1 1/4 cups milk (dairy or nondairy)
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
Pinch ground nutmeg
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack or cheddar cheese (4 ounces)

Preheat oven to 375ºF. Prepare pie crust and place in 9- or 10-inch deep-dish pie pan. Partially prebake crust as directed on page xxx.
Prepare filling while crust is prebaking. Warm oil in skillet over medium heat. Add onion. Sauté 5 minutes. Stir in potatoes. Cover and cook 5 minutes. Stir in kale. Cover and cook another 5 minutes. Kale and potatoes should be tender but not overcooked.
Whisk eggs, milk, mustard, sea salt, pepper, and nutmeg until frothy. Place 1/2 of the cheese evenly over bottom of crust. Place potato-kale mixture over cheese. Cover with remaining cheese. Pour egg mixture over vegetables and cheese to fill crust.
Bake at 375ºF for 40 minutes, or until center is set. Cool 10 minutes before cutting.

Makes 8 servings

Pasta with Vegetables and Pine Nuts (QF)
This is a lovely light dinner full of colorful vegetables. The leftovers are great for lunch the next day.

1 pound penne pasta, cooked and drained
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 large carrot, sliced (1/4 inch)
1 cup cauliflower florets
1 cup broccoli florets
1 cup chopped kale
1/2 cup pine nuts, toasted
2 teaspoons dried basil or 2 tablespoons minced fresh
2 tablespoons olive oil
Sea salt and black pepper to taste

While pasta is cooking, place 1 tablespoon olive oil in large skillet with garlic, carrot, cauliflower, broccoli, and kale. Stir gently and cover pan. Steam 10 to 15 minutes, or until vegetables are just tender. Add a little water if necessary to prevent vegetables from scorching.
Drain pasta and place in large bowl. Add cooked vegetables, pine nuts, basil, 2 tablespoons olive oil, sea salt and pepper. Toss gently. Serve with grated Parmesan cheese if desired.

Makes 8 servings

Note: You can use any combination of vegetables for this or even just two or three, as long as you use a total of 4 cups vegetables.

Variation: Add 2 cups diced tofu, tempeh, or seitan with vegetables.

Creamy Greens Smoothie
This smoothie surprises everyone because it tastes so good. You really don't taste the kale at all. This is an excellent snack while breastfeeding because the greens help to increase milk production. Use nutritional yeast flakes fortified with vitamin B12.

1/2 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup light coconut milk
1 banana, sliced and frozen
2 to 3 kale leaves
2 teaspoons nutritional yeast flakes

Place ingredients in blender and puree until smooth.

Makes 1 to 2 servings

Note: 1 cup pineapple-coconut juice can be substituted for pineapple juice and coconut milk.

You can also use kale and other greens in place of spinach in most recipes. I add chopped greens to most of my soups - especially good in minestrone, lentil, split pea, and vegetable soups.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Cathe, can't wait to try your kale smoothie! We were doing some kale smoothies a while back. Ds would eat them as long as he could sprinkle (dump?) as much cinnamon on them as he wanted (at least this got me started with organic spices! :LOL). BTW, you posted a wonderful Tamale Pie recipe on another thread (which one?) recently, and I was wondering how I long I should have a new mom cook it if I take it to her prepared and refrigerated, but uncooked? Or should I cook it and have her reheat it? TIA! (if you see this







)


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

We make seitan the same way maria makes it. vital wheat gluten, wraped in cheesecloth, boiled in herbs and spices. Although we have never cooked it in BBQ sauce, we do make vegan ribs off the vegweb website. Yummy. And way more easy that making the seitan.

Again thanks for all the greens reciepes. Hopefully I can make it down to the fuit market and get some of thoese beautiful organic greens.









darkstar


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Cathe, when does your new book come out? I check amazon like every day to see if it's out yet :LOL
Planning on making your pineapple carrot cake for ds's first birthday party on Saturday!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Callmemama - I just made the tamale pie for a new mom myself. I just put it together and then refrigerated. Told them to bake for 1/2 hour covered and then cook another 15 mins. uncovered or until heated through.

isosmom - the book should be available now - I'm not sure why amazon is not shipping it yet. The publisher is trying to get that straightened out. It's available from my web site but of course it's more $.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

I was craving greens today, and I'm trying to eat more raw so I tweaked a recipe for marinated kale that I got off a raw foods website (I didn't have all the ingredients).

This tastes so good I haven't been able to wait for it to marinate! I've had three bowls already!

I basically tossed a bunch of green kale (removed from the stems and torn into small pieces) into a bowl and drizzled a fair amount of olive oil and squeezed about 2/3 of a lemon on it. I mixed this up with my hands (so satisfying







).

Then I tossed 1/3 of a large red onion (loosely chopped), about 1/2 a carrot (big shreds from the veggie peeler), more olive oil, sea salt and cayenne into the food processor and blended them up.

I poured the mixture over the kale and mixed (with my hands again, of course).

I tried a piece and decided I couldn't wait for the stuff to marinate! Ooh, baby! I sliced some avocado on top and sprinkled some flax seed and voila! the best lunch I've had in a long time.

I'm seriously considering a fourth bowl...

Amy


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Cathe!

Mmmmmmmmm, go for the 4th bowl, Amy!









I forgot I make a kale stir-fry too. Saute some kale and onion, toss in some almonds slivers and raisins. Squeeze some lemon over it (optional). Eat with homemade whole wheat toast!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Yay - just got a fresh bunch of dinosaur kale at the health food store - I'm going to try some of these recipes . . . . but which one


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Need some help figureing out what to do with a box of boca crumbles I've had in the freezer forever! I want to use them up, but what do I make with them? Someone suggested adding them to tomato sauce, but that doesn't really sound too appealing to me. I know I can use them wherever ground beef is called for, but I don't eat ground beef and don't know if I've ever made a recipe where ground beef is called for :LOL


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey, I made the potato kale quicke recipe that was posted here, and it turned out great! Quiche is one of my favorite foods. The filling actually made enough for 2 pieshells, so I got an extra one out of it that I cut up and froze. Now I"ll have some healthy lunches to bring to work- an added bonus!

Thanks!


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi mamas,

have been around MDC for a while now, but have never posted on the MDC veg-threads. So, here's the thing: my 31 month old vegan daughter has a very limited repetoire of foods - almost nothing that could qualify (in any real quantity) as protein in her diet. This greatly concerns me (even though she seems to be growing and developing well) - but then again, she's nursing an *awful lot* still and not even LLL has guidelines for a vegan toddler who nurses this much and eats this little...

Anyway, I digress... I have just recently discovered that the KidBear vegan gummi multivitamin I was giving her is being discontinued by the manufacturer and feel at a total loss as to how to make up for the nutritional "gaps" in her diet that I am sure must exist. I give her the Floradix children's liquid multivitamin, but it is really a hit and miss as to whether she'll take it on any given day.

So my question is twofold - firstly, can anyone suggest a good multivitamin that covers the important bases in a veg*n diet and secondly, any ideas for sneaking protein into this kid? (I think she has some sensory issues going on - she has never even *tried* a bean or any other legume, for that matter.)

Michelle in NY


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

HI there.
We put spinach or kale in our smoothies almost every day. Spinach works better in a smoothie because the water content just makes it blend better. But we like kale too. Try freezing them into popsicles for a real treat (when the weather warms up).

I make greens basically the same way all the time, mostly because my family loves it this way. I rough chop the kale and throw it into a pan with some olive or coconut oil and garlic, sprinkle with salt. We usually eat it on top of beans and rice or potatoes, sometimes with corn, tomatoes and avocados. Always with YUMM sauce on top (nutritional yeast-garlic-lemon etc etc).

Here's an idea for chard that we like to do as a snack.
RAW Chard Sushi Rolls
(If this goes into one of your books Cathe, I want credit! wink, smile)
Take one leaf of chard
Spread with maple-pumpkin seed butter (I mix maple syrup and organic pumpkin seed butter together, it makes a very nice spread, dressing etc)
Add whatever else floats your boat - we often put julienned carrots, cucumber, sesame seeds
Roll up
YUM!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Mary6912 - glad you liked my quiche

Michell1K - ways to get extra protein:

Make smoothies and add tofu, nut or seed butter, soy or cashew yogurt, nutritional yeast.

My dd's love apple slices or carrot sticks with peanut or almond butter for dipping

Pb and J sandwiches

Add nutritional yeast flakes to anything she'll eat

Add ground nuts/seeds (use coffee grinder or blender) to cereal, grains, smoothies, baked goods, etc.

Hummus?

My dd's also love split pea soup, lentil soup, minestrone soup

Serve millet or quinoa - very high protein grains - either like rice or like a breakfast porridge (I have recipes if you need)

Try this pudding - even my dh loves it:

Instant Banana Pudding

This luscious dessert takes just minutes to make.

2 tablespoons milk (dairy or non-dairy)
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
8 ounces firm or silken tofu, cut into chunks
2 medium bananas, sliced (about 1 3/4 cups)
1 1/2 tablespoons tahini
Pinch ground nutmeg

Place all ingredients in a food processor or blender, and puree until smooth. Chill. Top with chopped nuts if desired.

Yield: 4 servings

Note: Since there is not much liquid, it can be hard to get your puree going in a blender. Put the liquids in first, and cut the tofu and banana into small pieces. Don't add additional liquid or pudding will be soupy.

Variations:

Peanut Butter-Banana Pudding

Substitute peanut (or almond) butter for tahini.

Carob-Banana Pudding

Add 2 teaspoons carob powder and puree with other ingredients.


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Cathe - I am so in awe...







Thank you so much for this!







and a









Any ideas on the vitamin front?

Warmly,
Michelle


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I do not know what is up with me- I cannot stop eating- I mean I am hungry all the time. yes my 10 mo is solely bf but i wasn't this hungry a month ago. i feel like i am just adding mega-pounds to my frame which is not quite where i want it to be to start with. it sucks i feel like i am getting fat- i cannot do a cleanse because of the bfing- how can i get over this and feel satiated....
oh a bit more - dh has been outta town for 3 weeks and someone suggeasted maybe i am overcompensating for the lack of intamacy and sex? what do you all think? could i be substituting food?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Michelle1k - I'm not too up on vitamins - but I'll ask at my health food store next time I go . . .

Oh and here's another good protein/mineral snack my kids like - warm soymilk with blackstrap molasses.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Michelle1k, I am not sure if this one meets the vegan requirements you have, but we use the Animal Parade by Natural Organic Labortories. The have a gummy and chewable versions. If you still have the packaging from your current vitamin you could compare it to other brands.


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Melissa, is it this one?

http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=295

Warmly,
Michelle


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes, that is the one we have been taking.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

Michelle - Defenitely try the Animal Parade vitamins they are so yummy and healthy! I get them at my local health food store but www.betterlife.com has them much cheaper!~

Valerie

Oh and I know their made for kids, but sometimes I take one


----------



## equinurse (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, at the risk of sounding like a bozo, what exactly is in your smoothies? We are a nondairy trying to get away from eating a ton of soy family. Thanks for all the recipes so far!

Margie


----------



## equinurse (Apr 30, 2004)

My 2 yr old dd loves the animal parade vitamins!

Margie


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here are a few smoothie recipes:

Sesame-Banana Shake

1/4 cup raw sesame seeds (hulled or unhulled)
1 banana, cut into chunks (fresh or frozen)
1 cup water
Pinch ground nutmeg (optional)

Grind seeds dry to powder in blender. Add remaining ingredients and puree until smooth.

Yield: 1 to 2 servings

Super C Smoothie
This smoothie contains the daily recommended dietary intake of vitamin C for nonpregnant women.

1 cup cold orange or pineapple juice
6 to 8 strawberries, fresh or frozen
1 banana, frozen
1/2 cup chopped kale, green cabbage, or watercress

Place all ingredients in blender and puree until smooth.

Makes 2 servings

Variation: Add 1/2 cup plain yogurt or 1/4 cup chopped cashews if desired for protein.

Meal Shake
This smoothie is a powerhouse of protein, vitamins, and minerals.

2 tablespoons raw almonds or cashews
1 tablespoon raw sunflower or pumpkin seeds
1 cup milk (dairy or nondairy) or kefir
1/4 cup juice (apple, pineapple, etc.)
1 banana, fresh or frozen
1 cup fresh or frozen berries (strawberries, blueberries, etc.)
1 tablespoon wheat germ
2 teaspoons nutritional yeast flakes
1 teaspoon flaxseed oil or 1 tablespoon chia gel (page xxx)
1/4 teaspoon spirulina powder (optional)

Place nuts and seeds in blender and grind to powder. Add remaining ingredients and puree until smooth.

Makes 2 servings

Everything Smoothie
This smoothie is a great way to get a couple extra servings of vegetables.

1 cup cold apple juice
1/2 sweet potato (peeled) or 1 carrot, cut into chunks
1 banana (fresh or frozen)
1 orange, peeled and broken into sections
1/4 cup chopped cabbage
2 tablespoons tahini or cashew butter

Place all ingredients in blender and puree until smooth.

Makes 2 servings

Peanut Butter-Banana Shake
Both kids and adults like this creamy, delicious shake. It's hard to believe there's no ice cream in it. You can also make it with almond butter, cashew butter, or tahini.

1 cup milk (dairy or nondairy)
1 heaping tablespoon peanut butter
1 to 2 bananas, sliced and frozen

Place all ingredients in blender and puree until smooth.

Makes 1 serving

Variation

Carob Peanut Butter-Banana Shake: Add 2 to 3 teaspoons carob powder.

and our favorite . . . .

Creamy Greens Smoothie
This smoothie surprises everyone because it tastes so good. You really don't taste the kale at all. This is an excellent snack while breastfeeding because the greens help to increase milk production. Use nutritional yeast flakes fortified with vitamin B12.

1/2 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup light coconut milk
1 banana, sliced and frozen
2 to 3 kale leaves
2 teaspoons nutritional yeast flakes

Place ingredients in blender and puree until smooth.

Makes 1 to 2 servings

Note: 1 cup pineapple-coconut juice can be substituted for pineapple juice and coconut milk.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Good Lord Cathe! I'm gonna have to get your book, everything sounds wonderful! I am new to this thread, and new to veganism. It is great to see these ideas because I'm having trouble being creative with my greens. This is a huge help! For the protein-challenged child I second the quinoa thing. I soak almonds overnight and make the quinoa with almond milk (previously soaked almonds and water in a blender), cinnamon, and my ds's fruit of choice (banana, raspberry, blueberry etc.) I also use nutritional yeast in EVERYTHING including the quinoa. Good luck!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh, and also, what's the difference between nutritional yeast flakes and powder? Does it lose nutrients or stability from being ground too fine?


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh that potato kale quiche looks yummy! thxs

speaking of millet and quinoa, anyone got any good recipes for them? I just tried quinoa for the first time the other week and just mixed in some veggies with it.

I have a confession to make







My dh was craving fried chicken the other day (he's also veg) well he got some and well I ate some too. BIG MISTAKE!! I was throwing up all the next morning. I don't know why I did it, I guess it looked good. Well never again will I put that crud down my throat, eeks!!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

oh about the boca crumbles. I made a shepards pie with them. I mixed some black beans in with the boca, with some fried garlic and onions and topped with mashed tatos.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

I was posting in the Veg thread a few months back, and am happy to find you all again! Since then, we've added another little girl to our family









For the boca crumbles, I made crockpot spanish rice the other night and used chopped up, browned veg. meatballs that I had leftover in the fridge. It turned out really well!

A friend gave me a copy of "Sinfully Vegan" as a gift, and I cannot wait to dive right in. Does anyone have this cookbook? Lots of yummy recipes, and with DH's birthday just around the corner I have a good excuse to bake.

Now I'll continue to watch this thread for good recipe ideas







:


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Congratulations, slygrrl! We've added a baby boy to our family since the last thread.

I have actually cooked dinner every day this week and my baby isn't even 3 weeks old yet. I feel like supermom! Now I need some inspiration for tonight's dinner--what's everyone else making?

Cathe, I am dying to get your book, too! I preordered on Amazon, but it says that it won't be shipped until the first week of March. I want it now! I have a serious cookbook addiction. I think at last count I had 45 and I gave away at least a dozen last year. And they're all vegetarian or vegan cookbooks!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Millet and quinoa recipes:

Cream of Millet Cereal
Millet porridge has been said to help alleviate morning sickness. The taste and texture is similar to Cream of Wheat®. To save time in the morning, toast the grains the night before.

1 cup millet
Pinch sea salt
5 cups water

Toast millet in dry skillet, stirring occasionally, until mixture begins to pop (about 5 minutes). Cool and grind to powder in blender or coffee grinder. Place water in pan. Whisk in ground millet and salt. Bring to a boil and simmer uncovered for 20 minutes, or until mixture is thickened and millet is soft. Stir occasionally to keep mixture from scorching. Serve with milk, cream, butter, flaxseed oil, and/or dried fruit if desired.

Makes 4 servings

Note: For a richer cereal, substitute milk for half of the water in the cereal.

Variations

Cream of Rice Cereal: Substitute brown rice for millet.

High-Protein Porridge
This cereal is a good source of minerals and B vitamins, as well as protein.

1/3 cup quinoa
1/3 cup millet
1/3 cup amaranth
5 cups water
Pinch sea salt
1/4 cup flax or sesame seeds, ground
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon or cardamom (optional)

Rinse quinoa. Place grains, water, and sea salt in heavy-bottomed pot. Bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered 25 to 30 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent cereal from sticking to bottom of pan. Stir in ground seeds and spices.

Makes 4 servings

Millet Mashies
This is a delicious alternative to mashed potatoes. It is a good source of protein and iron and the vitamin C from the cauliflower and parsley help the iron to be absorbed.

1 1/2 cups millet
4 cups cauliflower florets
5 cups water
Pinch sea salt
2 teaspoons miso
Black pepper to taste
1/4 cup minced parsley (optional)

Place millet, cauliflower, water, and sea salt in a pan. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 25 minutes, or until water is absorbed. Stir in miso. Puree millet mixture in food processor, using additional water or milk to get a mashed potato consistency. (Food mill can also be used.) Season with black pepper if desired. Sprinkle with parsley.

Makes 8 servings

Millet-Veggie Burgers (QF)(F)
These are great on a bun or in a pita pocket. My kids love them spread with Thousand Island Dressing (page xxx).

1/2 zucchini, grated or minced
1 carrot, grated or minced
1/2 cup packed greens (kale, chard, collards), minced
3 cups cooked millet
1/4 cup Toasted Seed Mix (page xxx) or toasted sesame seeds
1 egg or 1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Oil a baking sheet. Combine all ingredients by hand or in a food processor. Scoop out 1/3 cup at a time (an ice cream scoop works well) and shape into patties. Place on prepared baking sheet. Bake 10 to 15 minutes on each side, or until brown and crisp.

Makes 9 burgers

Note: You can make these in seconds with a food processor. Mince the vegetables in the food processor with the metal blade. Add the remaining ingredients, and pulse to mix.

Variation: Substitute cooked brown rice or quinoa for the millet.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Has anyone read "Mad Cowboy" by Howard F. Lyman

Oh my gosh - I thought I had read everything about the cattle industry but this book by an ex-cattle rancher was very eye opening. Rather than explain the gruesomeness of slaughter houses which is what I expected, this book told about the cows about when they were alive. I was horrified to find out what cows are actually fed. Although, because of mad cow they are no longer allowed to feed dead cows to cows, these animals are still being fed horse, pigs, chicken carcasses, euphanized dogs and cats, roadkill and I still can't beleive this chicken and other animal manure. Also, there are no restrictions on the amount of pesticides used on grain grown for animals, so they are very liberally sprayed - and this all goes into our meat and our milk. It's quite horrifying. There is a lot of other info about how the cattle industry is destroying our environment, info about the bovine growth hormone (I actually started to cry when I heard about what that does to the dairy cows) - the strain of producing all that extra milk sucks all the calcium and fat off them and they become sterile, and a lot about the politics and the clout that Monsanto has with the FDA. It's scary. The state of Vermont was actually sued by Monstanto for wanting to label dairy that had BGH in it - and Monsanto WON.

This book was very well written, easy to read, and believable because this man was actually in the business. By the way - this is the guy that was on Oprah when Oprah said she would never eat a burger again and both of them were sued.

The best part though is that my dh read this book and wants to go vegan - he'll finally give up butter and cheese, I can't believe it!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Cathe, wow, that book sounds so sad, yet eye opening. Hopefully more people will become aware of where food comes from and make educated choices in what they eat. Thanks for all of the recipes you have been posting, they look great!


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*







Need some help figureing out what to do with a box of boca crumbles I've had in the freezer forever! I want to use them up, but what do I make with them? Someone suggested adding them to tomato sauce, but that doesn't really sound too appealing to me. I know I can use them wherever ground beef is called for, but I don't eat ground beef and don't know if I've ever made a recipe where ground beef is called for :LOL

Well, this is so junk food, but my boys love it. We use it to make Sloppy Joes. Manwhich is Vegan. So, I use a small can for a box of crumbles. You can, also, use beans. We serve it on english muffins, small hamburger buns or dinner rolls. The boys like to drizzle mustard on theirs.

Heather


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
The best part though is that my dh read this book and wants to go vegan - he'll finally give up butter and cheese, I can't believe it!

The McDougall DVD's are what sold my husband. I had them for almost 2 years, before he watched them. I would sometimes watch them and he would unwillingly hear them. But, when he decided to stop smoking he watched them. That was it. No meat, no smoking =) I still haven't read Mad Cowboy. I'm afraid of it =) I'm super sensitive.

I might try again, though. I might..I might...I might.

Heather


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Looks like I missed some of the posts above for some reason - Elizabeth. I don't know of any nutritional difference between nutritional yeast flakes and powder. I have only ever seen the flakes so that is what I use.

Twinmom - congrats on baby boy. About my book on amazon, it is being shipped to the distributors now so it might be available sooner than that . . .


----------



## ibahippiemama (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks ladies.

My DH is becoming vegan. The kids and I are next. All the recipes look and sound great.

love and blessings
angie


----------



## iwearredsocks (Jan 23, 2005)

_Has anyone read "Mad Cowboy" by Howard F. Lyman_

Not yet, but I read article *about* his book and it mentioned some of the things they feed cattle . . .the article sounded a lot like your comments. After that article and an hour worth of googling I decided to never again eat non-organic meat or dairy. That was in June of '04 and we've stuck with it so far.

Since we don't usually afford organic meat we are practically vegetarian, which is why I like this thread! I'm going to try two of the smoothies and some of the greens recipes.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi all...I was going to try that tofu pot pie recipe that was posted a while back- however, I can't find a double pie crust- anyone have an _easy_ way to make a pie crust? I am new to this cooking thing but am trying really hard









As far as what animals are fed...ugh, it is sickening to me. Reading about that makes it all the easier to be veg- thinking about what is in the food they eat and what is being passed on to people. I would like to read 'Mad Cowboy', but I think it would make me so upset- I have a hard time not having nightmares and continually thinking about stuff once I've read it.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

I too am afraid to read the book.









Mind if I vent? I am once again frustrated that all our homeschool gatherings, whether it be park day or community center play day, involve bringing food and drink to share (or to take turns bringing food and drink). Not only are we vegan, but we're committed to organic and refuse to eat hydrogenated oils ... among other things! So far ds hasn't minded that "other people eat differently than we do", but I'm guessing that won't last forever! And what do you do when people try to accommodate your "vegan-ness", but the food is non-organic and loaded with hydrogenated oils, etc.? I don't want to be rude or seem ungrateful, but I don't want to eat it!


----------



## saphire (Oct 10, 2002)

Do you think the libraries would have Mad Cowboy? I am in need of motivation to go more organic, and less dairy. It would be an emotional read, but I figure better than a gruesome video.
As far as hs get togethers, If you don't make a big deal about it, everyone else will probably respect your food choices, and if they offer to bring something to share with you, you may either decline thier offer, or be very specific about what you'd want. The child thing is a little harder, isn't it? But you are the mom, and it falls upon you to do what you feel is right. As your dc grows, they'll understand thier food choices. Since they don't eat meat, and can decline non veg food, they can learn to decline other junk too.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkstar*

I would like to know what to do with kale, chard and other greens. As we dont eat them becuase we have no idea how to cook them.







: I do know that I dont like them cooked in vinegar.uke.
Alright, all this talk of food is making this pregnant mama hungry









darkstar


Hi There,
We usually use those "rugged greens" in soups as they taste best, to us, when allowed to really soften up. Make a big batch of some italian soup (minestrone, or whatever) and throw in your greens after it's done cooking... they'll wilt right down and be delish!!

ps- I'd love your mock-chicken soup recipe!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Always bring your own snacks - I'm sure you do that already. Or give your child a snack before you go so he won't be hungry.

I explain to my kids (3 and 6 (in terms that they can relate to) why we eat the way we do and they are pretty understanding. They don't want to eat foods that have "bug spray" on them (non-organic) or food that will make them feel bad or get sick if they eat a lot of it (sugary or hydrogenated oils).

And about the being rude thing - that's tough. I just say no thank you without explanation. That way they can think we're just not hungry.

I also throw things into the conversation like - I just got the best organic strawberries at so-and-so market. They were so delicious and they were only $2.99 a pint. Stuff like that so people will see that there is good and not that expensive organic stuff and will know where to get it (The organic stuff at the supermarket always looks terrible and is so overpriced - no wonder nobody buys it).


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*







Need some help figureing out what to do with a box of boca crumbles I've had in the freezer forever! I want to use them up, but what do I make with them? Someone suggested adding them to tomato sauce, but that doesn't really sound too appealing to me. I know I can use them wherever ground beef is called for, but I don't eat ground beef and don't know if I've ever made a recipe where ground beef is called for :LOL


How about making a "sauceless" lasagna w/ layers of noodles between layers of your boca crumbles and alternating layers of basil pesto and / or red pepper pesto (both of which can be bought already made at the store...)? Top w/ veg parmesan or the real stuff if you're not vegan!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh - and I did get Mad Cowboy at the library.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

My husband has been a vegetarian for a bit over 5 years. We're ovo-lacto vegetarians. I WAS a vegan for more than 6 years before moving in with dh... and I would like to transition BACK to being vegan, as a family. My husband agrees that it's the best way to go- morally and healthily (is that a word?







). BUT he is a "meat" and potatoes man. He was brought up in the midwest in a very meaty family. He does't like ethnic things. He doesn't like tofu or tempeh or seitan. he eats the "fake" meat products w/ gusto. BUT I know they're NOT vegan or good for you anyway!! he will only agree to eat beans so many ways. He's a big guy (6foot4 220lbs) and works hard for a living. I really don't know how he's keeping himself alive w/ such little protein,etc. Now that we're living in Maine he's also quite tempted to become the infamous "pescetarian" (I cringe as I type that silly word!!!







). How do you all feed your husbands? What are some sneaky vegan proteins? Any suggestions? I'm a very good cook too----


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

My dh is a big guy too - he needs a lot of protein and fat to keep him satisfied. He loves bean dishes like split pea soup, minestrone, lentil soup, chili. Also mexican food - burritos, tamale pie, etc. because they fill him up. He is not the biggest fan of tofu but will eat it because he really wants to be vegan now. I finally found a way to searve tempeh that everybody likes - tempeh burgers.

Tempeh Burgers
These are the easiest, most delicious veggie burgers I have ever had. My family doesn't normally like tempeh, but they love these.

1/4 cup chopped onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 slice dry bread, crumbled or 1/2 cup breadcrumbs
8 ounces tempeh, crumbled
1 egg
2 tablespoons tomato sauce or marinara sauce

If you have a food processor, use it to mince the onion and garlic. Add bread and grind to crumbs. Add remaining ingredients and pulse until combined. If you don't have a food processor, place all ingredients in a bowl and mix well with your hands. Form mixture into four patties.

Warm a skillet to medium heat. Pour in enough oil to coat pan. Cook burgers until golden brown on both sides. Serve on hamburger buns or in pita pockets with burger condiments.

Serves 4

I realize there is an egg in that recipe - that is the only animal product we will continue to eat because we have our own chickens. I haven't tried it but I would substitute a tablespoon olive oil or a "flax egg" for it. I've also doubled the recipe and made meatloaf with it.

The other way my dh like tofu is when I puree it up with a little olive oil and dried basil and use it for ricotta cheese in pasta dishes.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks! I'm making these tempeh burgers tonight and I'll let you know how they were received!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
My dh is a big guy too - he needs a lot of protein and fat to keep him satisfied. He loves bean dishes like split pea soup, minestrone, lentil soup, chili. Also mexican food - burritos, tamale pie, etc. because they fill him up. He is not the biggest fan of tofu but will eat it because he really wants to be vegan now. I finally found a way to searve tempeh that everybody likes - tempeh burgers.

Tempeh Burgers
These are the easiest, most delicious veggie burgers I have ever had. My family doesn't normally like tempeh, but they love these.


**I just made these and my 2yr old and I ate one each---- delish!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Hooray!


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Edamommy, did I read your post right that the fake meat products aren't vegan? Many are. But I agree that most aren't healthy. The one brand that I lean towards because they use ingredients that I would use is Tofurkey. Check out their Sweet Italian Sausage (slice, brown on both sides, then pour your spaghetti sauce over it (in the same pan) to really absorb the flavor).


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the replies on the food at gatherings. That's what we do (eat first and bring a "special" snack). I'm "over it" again!


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Cathe-Just ordered your new book today and can't wait to receive it!!!








Thanks everyone for the boca crumble suggestions, now which one do I pick?
So....today we have run into an issue, not a problem, but an issue. Dc and dh eat poultry and fish, I obviously do not. Dd was eating chx today and wanted me to eat some, (she's 3 btw) I told her I don't eat it kind of like how her brother doesn't eat nuts. She insisted, so I took a piece from her and just held it in my hand until I tossed it in the sink. Then she said, I don't eat chx either mama. I know she isn't just off the chx that easily, but how do I approach it the next time it comes up? I want dc to make their own minds up about being veg so how do I present this info to her? Gotta go, I've turned into a human jungle gym!


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

hi everyone. got Mad Cowboy from the library, read the first chapter and uke So, we didn't eat meat yesterday. I'm trying to get my protein mix right with beans, but I feel like I'm so weak today. A big glass of OJ helped, but this is going to take getting used to! Am fixing veggie pizzas tonight, maybe with kale?????? Hope the kiddos like their veggie meatballs on it!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Loftmama - what did you eat yesterday (you can post or pm me) maybe I can see if something's lacking . . . .

Isosmom - if you don't want to make an issue about eating/not eating meat right now, could you just say you don't like chicken? For example, I can't stand black olives while my children LOVE them. On the other hand, I love mushrooms but they can't stand them. Of course they want to know why I don't like olives but I tell them some people just don't like certain foods and give them that example.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
Cathe-Just ordered your new book today and can't wait to receive it!!!








Thanks everyone for the boca crumble suggestions, now which one do I pick?
So....today we have run into an issue, not a problem, but an issue. Dc and dh eat poultry and fish, I obviously do not. Dd was eating chx today and wanted me to eat some, (she's 3 btw) I told her I don't eat it kind of like how her brother doesn't eat nuts. She insisted, so I took a piece from her and just held it in my hand until I tossed it in the sink. Then she said, I don't eat chx either mama. I know she isn't just off the chx that easily, but how do I approach it the next time it comes up? I want dc to make their own minds up about being veg so how do I present this info to her? Gotta go, I've turned into a human jungle gym!


**Tell her that you don't want to make the chicken hurt... that chickens are your friends and that you don't kill/eat your friends! My son (23months) is so funny... we just moved to my hometown, and even though I've been vegetarian since I was 8 I still spend all of my time answering there zillion questions. And I usually just say to them "no meat". So, now when they offer Baylor ANYTHING to eat he's started saying "no meat!"! I don't hink he has any idea what that means... but it's funny! And they get the point.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Cool. Smoked turkey necks are now vegetarian. Yeah.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama*
Cool. Smoked turkey necks are now vegetarian. Yeah.










**?**


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Oh, I was referring to Yemaya's post about collard greens and the original recipe calls for smoked turkey necks. I was very excited to see this thread, and then I noticed the turkey necks. I didn't read the one, important line that says, "Substitute liquid smoke".







: I was trying to make a funny. And really, I made a funny on myself! I will go back to my bleary-eyed state and keep reading until I have something important to share.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi everyone!







I'm 3 days no meat. Can I play, too?

Cathe - I've always been slightly on the anemic side. I was never a big meat eater before the first time I got pregnant. Then I ate so much of it (I shudder to think.) and immediately felt better - sort of like the effect I had today after drinking OJ. I'm convinced it's a plant-based iron absorption thing. I need to be conscientious of mixing the right stuff, IYKWIM.

My biggest concern is for my kids. If this is how I feel, then how do they feel? So today I gave my 14mo OJ/H20 mixture (1/2 cup) and gave my 4yo a full cup. I'm mainly worried about my 4yo's nutrition and DHA. I've never liked seafood and don't ever fix it. I don't know how he can get the Omega 3s I know he needs. Do any of you give your kids supplements. I think I read on here somewhere about a vitamin...Animal Kids or something. I'll go look for it.

Meant to put the kale on the pizza tonight but didn't feel like stir-frying after making the dough from scratch and everything else. My family (mainly dh) is in shock, I think, to see me in the kitchen planning and stuff. DH has been thanking me a lot!!! He's on the couch now with Mad Cowboy!

Cathe - I'm off to check out your book about nurturing little bodies.

Ciao!


----------



## arty_mum (Feb 2, 2005)

This is a recipe for a simple salad made with greens, either kale, or whatever you like actually- it can be eaten hot , room temp, or cold out of the fridge: Take a bunch of greens, of course alot cos they cook down, ( dont ask me for amounts







) wash and wash and wash of course , chop but not too small. Put the chopped greens in a big pot, with just the water left on them, and about a half cup more, bring to a boil and let boil, covered for about five min. Drain into a collander, then in the now dry pot, put a few teaspoons of olive oil, crushed garlic to taste, and slowly sautee the garlic. Add to that, a bit of sweet paprika, cumin if you like, a bit of tumeric, salt if you use, and some pepper ( hot if you like). Also add lemon juice, about a half lemons worth, and a dollop of tomato paste, or as I have been using, of good quality ketchup, yes you heard me







trust me on this







mix all that and then add the greens back into the pot, with a really small amount of water, and simmer for a few min just to let the tastes combine. The original recipe calls for adding a bit more olive oil when the pot is removed from the flame but thats up to you. This is so yummy it usually doesnt last more than an hour in my house- enjoy


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
I'm mainly worried about my 4yo's nutrition and DHA. I've never liked seafood and don't ever fix it. I don't know how he can get the Omega 3s I know he needs. Do any of you give your kids supplements.

There are some vegan Omega-3 supplements for kids out there--I saw a bunch at my coop yesterday. But what I do is slip flax seed oil in ds's food (yogurt, milk, juice, pasta sauce, you name it! Just don't heat it up--add it after cooking). You could also sprinkle ground flax seed on foods. If you want Omega 3s and 6s, you can use hemp seed butter or hemp seed nuts--but most veg*ns get enough omega 6s.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Grind up nuts and seeds in a blender or coffee grinder and mix them into hot or cold cereal, sprinkle over yogurt, rice, veggies, add to baked goods or smoothies, etc. They are great sources of minerals and essential fatty acids, for example:
almonds - calcium, iron
walnuts - omega 3
sunflower and pumpkin seeds - iron
sesame seeds - calcium
flax/hemp seeds - omega 3
Plus they have protein . . . .
My dh has started using tahini instead of butter on toast.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Karen. Hi Cathe. Thanks. Okay, flax seed and flax seed oil. Back to the store. Boy, it's a good thing we're not moving up to a bigger place just yet. I'm blowing whatever surplus we have on all this new stuff. I need to get a blender, too. Plus, the homemade pizza dough I made last night killed my food processor. Oh brother, as ds says.

I'm wondering if I should keep a list of everything we all eat. I really don't want to do this. For myself, I feel like I'm in tune enough with my body to figure it out. However, I'm a little more worried about the kiddos. I've been keeping raisins and fruit and nuts in bowls all over the house and we're all munching on it like crazy. But how do I know if each child is getting exactly what he needs? YKWIM?

So I bought some tahini. DH just ate it on toast, too, instead of butter, when he saw that your dh did it. He LOVED IT.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

loftmama-I will tell you that I went vegan straight from being a huge meat eater and there was definitely a period of detoxing (about three to five days) in which I felt like I wasn't getting enough nutrients. Every other time I tried I quit and said that "I just need meat, that's all!" Well this time after reading Eat to Live I decided to stick with it and boy am I glad I did. After those first few days I feel better than ever. I would let Cathe analyze your nutrients if you aren't sure, but I just wanted to let you know. It may be your body's way of detoxifying. Good luck and good for you!


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

hey elisabeth - i think i'll take you up on your advice. thanks for the encouragement. i really appreciate it. this is a great group of people.

cathe - pm'ed you.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Loft-I make pizza dough all the time, and you don't need to use your processor. Just a bowl, wooden spoon, and you hands. I will post my easy recipe if you'd like. Or PM me. Thanks for this thread. And thanks for letting me join in after my silly, tired comments!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama*
Loft-I make pizza dough all the time, and you don't need to use your processor. Just a bowl, wooden spoon, and you hands. I will post my easy recipe if you'd like. Or PM me. Thanks for this thread. And thanks for letting me join in after my silly, tired comments!










just an idea... we buy pre-made pizza dough at our Shaws' supermarket for .99cents! I use it for quick calzones - it makes like 4 big calzones!









They usually have white, ww, and herbed varieties


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Okay, I'm trying to figure out what to do with my life... here's my latest idea...

We're soon to build our own home. We have 3 acres total. I've got this idea to build a rental cabin on one parcel. We live on Mt. Desert Island, Maine. A vacation mecca in the summer. Many people rent out their homes in the summer and camp themselves because they can make like upto 2,000.00 a week!!! What about making my rental cabin a "vegetarian retreat". I could also provide the meals for extra $?!?! I could advertise in all veg markets (lord knows I KNOW WHERE TO FIND THEM!!),etc. There is one veg B&B in the area and I know they do a wonderful business but I also know that some folks want more privacy than a b&B (I hate them myself!). I LOVE to cook and I have really always wanted a future doing so... this may lead me in that direction?!?!

My husband is also open to me going to the school of nat'l cookery in new york city. It's a 4 month program and we both think it would be pretty awesome if we could figure out how to move us all down there for that amount of time in the winter (he's a builder- it's his OFF season) for me to complete the program. Anyone have any housing ideas for the city (we have the 3 of us plus 2 dogs,cat and rabbit!







)

Anyway, this is just kind of a veggie- brainstorm for me here!


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

My mom makes the best spicy greens. I also like to add greens of any kind to soups.

Tofurkey is not bad and yes it says vegan on the package. I got it to make a vegan Jambalaya that came out great but a little TOO hot even for me.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

edamommy - very interesting idea, not unlike one my dh has had. he has talked about living in the adirondack mountains and having a b&b kind of place that catered to attachment parents. i'm not really into the idea of fixing food for anyone (can't get it right for me or my family! :LOL) so i haven't been as keen on the idea. basically - a very family-oriented place that emphasized the outdoors...i don't know actually...

anyway...how would the veg retreat be different from a veggie b&b? btw, i didn't know they existed!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

OOooh, I love these dreams of veggie-paradises!







There is actually a small cafe in the Adirondacks that I love. It's not completely veg*n (they have tuna & lox, I think, on the menu), but otherwise the choices are veggie. It is such a cozy place, with AWESOME, fair-trade coffee ~ the perfect spot to wile away a rainy afternoon, or rest weary bones after a killer hike. I dream of one day opening up a similar place (minus the fish, of course!) and a B&B sounds divine.

we can all dream, hey?


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
edamommy - very interesting idea, not unlike one my dh has had. he has talked about living in the adirondack mountains and having a b&b kind of place that catered to attachment parents. i'm not really into the idea of fixing food for anyone (can't get it right for me or my family! :LOL) so i haven't been as keen on the idea. basically - a very family-oriented place that emphasized the outdoors...i don't know actually...

anyway...how would the veg retreat be different from a veggie b&b? btw, i didn't know they existed!


**different from a B&B as it's a free standing cabin... so the guest would not have to co-exist w/ other guests. It would be one group at a time. I think about it constantly!! It's an exciting idea! THere are lots of ways it could go... we could build it near our own home and then they could get the home farm feel, etc. or we could build further on our property and it could be more secluded. My idea is that I could actually deliver the meals to their cabin... if they so desired. And pack picnic lunches. ?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

That idea sounds wonderful. In fact, if you are done next October, we'd be happy to be your first customer. We will be taking a trip back east to see my family (and i want the kids to see a New England fall). I want to rent a place in New Hampshire or Maine for a week or so.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I bought Sinfully Vegan for DH for Valentine's Day. We've only made one thing but it was delicious and can't wait to make more. The only problem we have with it is that she uses maple syrup in a lot of recipes and we'd rather have more sugar. So I'm going to experiment replacing it with sugar in some recipes. Others would be great with maple syrup.

Cathe - About the Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy - yes, they can feed cows to chickens and then, guess what? They are allowed to feed those chickens back to the cows. Which means that if any of the cows fed to the chickens had BSE, the cows that eat those chickens can get it. I also really like blackstrap molasses. I often eat it straight or on oatmeal but I'll have to try it in warm soymilk. What a HUGE amount of minerals in such a small spoonful!

Edamommy - have you looked at the Vegetarian Meat and Potatoes cookbook? Many of them can be made vegan and are great. I have made quite a few recipes along those lines (not from the cookbook) that I know he would like, like Shepherd's Pie made with Yves' Ground Round (Now it's called "Good Round".) which was actually created by my meat-eating FIL. Seitan is great as a substitute in tacos or fajitas with onions, red peppers, and all of the fixin's. I agree with Callmemama that the Tofurky Italian sausages are delicious with pasta and sauce. What a great idea for a vegan cabin to rent! I've love to come!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I just watched the most horrible movie last night called Peaceable Kingdom - has anyone seen it?

It's the story of this couple who started this farm - they rescue animals from slaughter or from the left for dead slaughterhouse piles and things like that. They had some video footage from slaughterhouses, auctions, chicken factory farms (including a scene of debeaking chickens and veal cows that couldn't walk because there legs were like rubber) and more. I cried through the whole thing and the little sleep I got last night was full of nightmares. I feel so bad for ever having contributed to that . . . It is so horrible. When we build our new house where we will have a lot of flat land, my dh and I talked about going to the auctions and buying some animals which we will raise as pets so maybe we can save a few from this fate.

These people's farm is so neat. People adopt the animals they save and the adopters pay for their care and they visit them and pet them. I never realized how friendly pigs were. THe author of Mad Cowboy is in the documentary as well as another ex-farmer. But - oh man - this was so disturbing.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Cathe, I generally avoid those movies as my imagination is enough. The reason I became vegetarian to begin with (at 8) is because I have this horrible ability to sense an animals' feelings. Terror being one of them.









I've often dreamed of doing that, rescuing livestock. It's a nightmare of my husbands, I think. LOL. Part of us finally having our home is having a small barn for such critters. I hope.

Isn't it so astonishing that video footage like that can NOT affect so many people?


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi veggie mamas! Going strong over here. Still trying to get use to having to actually *think* about food more and eat more. My kitchen is an AWFUL MESS! But the food is so good. :LOL I was inspired by all the Kale recipes, so I cooked kale on the stove the way I like spinach - with garlic and tomatoes tossed in at the end. I like to add Feta, but didn't have any, so I added Ricotta. Now this is great for me b/c I NEVER VARY from a recipe. I am so initimidated. But I am just having fun and making a mess. My dh loves the food, but not the kitchen.







What can I do?

I also used a cookbook and *modified* (another new thing for me to do) a hummus recipe. I had some black bean hummus once that I loved, so I used the hummus recipe and added black beans and cilantro and then added more seasonings according to my taste. YEAH! I am getting braver. I am learning to listen and trust my taste buds. Let's hope the rest of my family likes it, too!


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
I just watched the most horrible movie last night called Peaceable Kingdom - has anyone seen it?

That's a fantastic--and horrible--film. The company that made it is a nonprofit called Tribe of Heart. They also did a film about Eddie Lama--a tough contractor from Brooklyn who became an animal rights activist (particulary an anti-fur activist) after catsitting. Also inspirational and very tough to watch. The website for TOH is great: www.tribeofheart.org

I hate hate hate watching graphic scenes of animal pain, but have to sometimes as part of my job (I work for an animal rights group). At least with Tribe of Heart films, the gruesome parts are balanced out by the inspirational, motivational parts of the story(ies) they are telling.

Quote:

It's the story of this couple who started this farm - they rescue animals from slaughter or from the left for dead slaughterhouse piles and things like that. They had some video footage from slaughterhouses, auctions, chicken factory farms (including a scene of debeaking chickens and veal cows that couldn't walk because there legs were like rubber) and more. I cried through the whole thing and the little sleep I got last night was full of nightmares. I feel so bad for ever having contributed to that . . . It is so horrible. When we build our new house where we will have a lot of flat land, my dh and I talked about going to the auctions and buying some animals which we will raise as pets so maybe we can save a few from this fate.

These people's farm is so neat. People adopt the animals they save and the adopters pay for their care and they visit them and pet them. I never realized how friendly pigs were.
The couple is Gene and Lori Bauston, and they run Farm Sanctuary, a major animal rights group, which has property in both NY and CA. We live not too far from the CA sanctuary, and take our son there every year.







:


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Hi everyone. Anyone up for a letter-writing campaign? And to whom do you think the letters should be addressed? Its another scare tactic by the US Agriculture Department - or said "scientist" - that based her comments on a "study" of a group of malnourshed 3rd-world children. Here's the link...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4282257.stm How can anyone call themselves a scientist when they cite a study like this? If you take a group of malnourished children and feed them some broccoli, I expect they would show some improvement too! Even the ADA and other health organizations have said a veg*n diet is healthy. This is sooooo upsetting to me because I know so many people that make Chucky Cheese and Mickey D's a regular part of their child's diet, while mine is eating organic, whole foods, most of which I make from scratch, and well, like I said in the title, GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Ugghh, that "study" is so infuriating!

_"Research she carried out among African schoolchildren suggests as little as two spoonfuls of meat each day is enough to provide nutrients such as vitamin B12, zinc and iron.

The 544 children studied had been raised on diets chiefly consisting of starchy, low-nutrition corn and bean staples lacking these micronutrients.

These children grew more and performed better on problem-solving and intelligence tests than any of the other children at the end of the two years."_

Well, DUH! Like callmemama said, these kids are malnourished! Introducing ANY new nutrients into their diet would probably be helpful. I don't personally know any vegans who survive chiefly on corn and beans, so it's not a vegan diet that's the problem, it's a limited diet in a "poor African community." GRRR is right!


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

I totally agree. The study they did was rubbish.

I posted a response to the article here:

http://www.vegfamily.com/blog/index.php


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Great response, Erin!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Kaydee - I just watched the other movie "The Witness" too. It showed this man that had never liked animals become an activist. He rescued abandoned cats and dogs that he found at his construction sites. The scenes of the animals caught in traps and growing up in little cages for the fur industry were horrible - especially the way they killed the animals when it was time to get the fur.

I'm going to review them both for vegfamily.com. I hope more people can see this. I really like the point about what makes it okay to torture and kill some animals (like for meat and fur) but not okay for others like dog or cats. If anyone treated a pet they way factory farm animals are treated, they'd be arrested.

I'm so glad my dh watched these films with me - we are both committed together to be vegan.

Where is the CA farm santuary???


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*

Where is the CA farm santuary???

It's in Northern California, near the town of Orland (about 1/2 west of Chico, or about 1 1/2 hour north of Sacramento). It's in the foothills of the coast range, near Black Butte Lake--just gorgeous!


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayayenay*
Ugghh, that "study" is so infuriating!

I totally agree! To focus on vegan diets when malnutrition and poverty are the real problems is just...yuck.

However, I also think that B-12 deficiency is a very, very serious problem that vegans do need to be aware of and be able to address. I really like how Jack Norris RD (from Vegan Outreach) talks about this (see: "What every Vegan Should Know about b-12" and "Vitamin B-12: Are You Getting It?" at http://www.veganhealth.org/)

It's easy enough for us vegans with easy access to supplements & fortified foods (the only reliable sources of B-12) to add the vitamin to our diets. To me this does mean that vegan diet would be difficult to recommend as a possibility for all people everywhere, given that so many would not have access to supplementation or fortified products. Of course, only small amounts of B-12 are needed for health, so maybe it would be possible.

It does trouble me a bit that the diet I believe to be ethically the best is--without supplementation-- lacking in a key nutrient. It makes it hard for me to respond to those who claim that it's not "natural" for humans to be vegan. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I do! I firmly believe that humans were meant to eat meat. The problem is that we weren't meant to eat the way we generally do (at every meal) and the animals should absolutely NOT be treated the way that they are (resulting in the meat not being at all nutritious for us-not to mention energetically bad.) In a perfect world where we could allow animals to live respectfully and honor them and see the process as truly being part of the circle of life then maybe consumption wouldnt be as abhorrent to me. But in the world in which we exist now I won't contribute to the suffering of animals or poison myself with the meat. I do have to defend myself to my dh and that is difficult to do from a nutritional standpoint given my actual beliefs on the subject. I know that my opinion probably isn't a popular one, but it is what it is. I can only be vegan and raise my kids that way with supplements-and that doesn't really equal natural for me. We are doing it because it's that right thing to do. Make sense? It's a good point though. How does everyone get their B-12?


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisabeth*
I do! I firmly believe that humans were meant to eat meat.









-I can promise you I WASN'T meant to eat meat!

My family eats nut'l yeast quite often. B vitamins.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Just out of curiosity-and because I'm new to this-why do you say you weren't meant to eat meat? Biologically do you find that you do worse when you do? I haven't been able to eat meat since seeing some images that I will never get rid of, but I'm not sure that means I am not meant to eat it-KWIM? I haven't been off it long enough to know what long term effects will manifest, if they do. I do know that I feel way better right now, but I think a part of that has to do with how bad the meat I was eating was. Also, if we aren't meant to eat it, where are we supposed to get B-12? Is there a source that was available in nature that we overlook? I'm asking in a very curious way, because I don't know. This is definitely a journey and I am having a difficult time separating fact from fiction. It's such an emotionally charged subject on both sides. Either way, it doesn't effect my decision!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I go back and forth about whether we are meant to eat animal products or not but my dh and I talked it over and we decided that in this day with the abundance of vegetarian choices, we do not need to eat meat to be healthy and we just can't ignore what is happening to animals. We have our own chickens though so we do eat eggs. WE also use Red Star Vegetarian Formula nutritional yeast flakes for B12.

I remember reading somewhere (though I don't remember where) that before everything became so sanitary, people used to get B12 from bugs in their veggies and the bacteria in the dirt that would be on their food and algae etc. Has anyone else read this?


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Cathe - That's right. I read that too in Mad Cowboy. B12 is in the soil and if you leave the dirt on your veggies, you might get enough. Haven't researched it though. I have a cousin here who buys only organic and never washes her theory. I wonder if this is why. I'll ask her and see if she knows something I don't know.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

So could you get it in HSO's? That would be very cool! I'm going to my naturopath soon to get a good supplement...since I am ebf I just don't trust that I'll get enough if I don't see the amount I'm getting on the label. Cathe, do you feel comfortable getting it simply from nutritional yeast? I've heard people say not to rely solely on that, but I've also heard that it's perfectly fine. I haven't done enough research myself to make that decision yet.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

What are HSO's?

For those of you who scramble eggs, what do you cook them in? We have been using this heavy-duty non-stick frying pan. It's huge, heavy and great, but I've read some bad stuff about non-stick pans. So this morning I used a stainless still pan. What a pain! Is there an easier way to go?


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
Cathe - That's right. I read that too in Mad Cowboy. B12 is in the soil and if you leave the dirt on your veggies, you might get enough. Haven't researched it though. I have a cousin here who buys only organic and never washes her theory. I wonder if this is why. I'll ask her and see if she knows something I don't know.


I've heard that theory USE to be true but now that much of our soil is deplete of nutrients it no longer stands true. Plus, organic stuff is still treated and fertilized... just w/ "non-harmful" chemicals, etc. Right? And we really don't want to eat that, do we? Maybe I"m wrong.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisabeth*
Just out of curiosity-and because I'm new to this-why do you say you weren't meant to eat meat? Biologically do you find that you do worse when you do? I haven't been able to eat meat since seeing some images that I will never get rid of, but I'm not sure that means I am not meant to eat it-KWIM? I haven't been off it long enough to know what long term effects will manifest, if they do. I do know that I feel way better right now, but I think a part of that has to do with how bad the meat I was eating was. Also, if we aren't meant to eat it, where are we supposed to get B-12? Is there a source that was available in nature that we overlook? I'm asking in a very curious way, because I don't know. This is definitely a journey and I am having a difficult time separating fact from fiction. It's such an emotionally charged subject on both sides. Either way, it doesn't effect my decision!


I know that w/ pcos and cfs my body can fight off most symptoms w/ a vegan diet and still so on a vegetarian diet (although vegan works better). I went mostly veg at 8 for moral reasons and completed the journey with those diagnosis in my early 20's. You need to get over the b12 thing... get some nut'l yeast, scarf down a tsp a day and call it good.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
That idea sounds wonderful. In fact, if you are done next October, we'd be happy to be your first customer. We will be taking a trip back east to see my family (and i want the kids to see a New England fall). I want to rent a place in New Hampshire or Maine for a week or so.


Cathe-- now how stressful would that be to have YOU as our first guest? Me cook for you????









If this all works out it will be a year or two to complete (our home isn't even built yet), I'm just "gearing up" to be ready! So, I'll get back to you NEXT year at this time!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Regular nutritional yeast flakes are not a reliable source of B12 but Red Star Vegetarian Formula Nutritional Yeast flakes are fortified - 1 tablespoon supplies the RDA. Also some soy and rice milks are fortified with B12. Eating cultured foods also helps the reproduction of B12 in your digestive tract.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy*
Cathe-- now how stressful would that be to have YOU as our first guest? Me cook for you????









If this all works out it will be a year or two to complete (our home isn't even built yet), I'm just "gearing up" to be ready! So, I'll get back to you NEXT year at this time!









And I was thinking - how nice would that be to go on vacation and not have to cook.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Cathe, I got your book today!







I haven't looked at it much yet but what I saw look yummy!!!


----------



## arty_mum (Feb 2, 2005)

this article might be of interest to you on the topic of Vitamin B12- i have been totally vegan for about 8 months and before that lacto-ovo for about two years or so, and havent had it checked yet but feel fine, so am doing alot of reading about B12. I am of the mind that since I believe that we are not * meant* to eat other living things, then nature would have it that we can get all we need from plants, grains , etc- and if people are becoming deficient in B12 while vegans, perhaps something is being done wrong in preparation of the food, or choices, etc..anyway i think it is worth checking this article out http://www.living-foods.com/articles/b12issue.html


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
Regular nutritional yeast flakes are not a reliable source of B12 but Red Star Vegetarian Formula Nutritional Yeast flakes are fortified - 1 tablespoon supplies the RDA. Also some soy and rice milks are fortified with B12. Eating cultured foods also helps the reproduction of B12 in your digestive tract.

We use this nut. yeast as well. It gets sprinkled on almost everything!

We also all take a multivitamin with B-12. And some of the packaged foods we eat (esp. cereal) are B-12 fortified.

It is *important* to get B-12, but it's not at all *difficult* to! Elisabeth, the Jack Norris links I posted above are worth a read--he is very adamant about the need for B-12, and very reassuring about how simple it is for vegans to get it.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaydee*
The couple is Gene and Lori Bauston, and they run Farm Sanctuary, a major animal rights group, which has property in both NY and CA. We live not too far from the CA sanctuary, and take our son there every year.







:

When I used to live in NYC, some of the local animal rights groups would organize trips up to the NY Farm Sanctuary. I went up there a few times to volunteer: moving bales of hay around, feeding the animals, etc.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Interesting article Arty-Mum - some of that I have read in other place. When I was doing research for my book, I read that a B12 deficiency is common in both veg and non-veg women which this article backs up too.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi all. I just finished planning and writing out our menu for next week. Any one else do this? I'm going to copy mine here and I'd be curius to see others' too!









1. Lasagna (my own recipe adapted from "the everyday Italian", I use walnuts instead of ground beef) w/ crusy bread and salad.
2. Kasha Crunch Burgers (from the Entertaining for a Veggie Planet) w/ homemade steak fries.
3. Stir-fry w/ quorn pieces and frozen veggies (for dh to cook- easy and cheap!)
4. Meatball sandwhiches w/ roasted asparagus on the side (I use boca meatballs w/ mozzerella and my own jarred marinara on bulky rolls)(this is also a dh cooking meal- easy, cheap and mostly premade!







)
5. Butternut squash & Lentil Chili w/ cornbread (chili from Ent. for a veg planet and I use my own buttermilk cornbread recipw which I'd be happy to share!)
6. Teleme Cheese & green onion toasted sandwhiches w/ winter carrot soup (both mine)
7. Tacos (another dh meal.... fantastic taco meat... easy!)
8. Brown Rice Tart w/ roasted tomato and garlic filling (Essential Vegetarian) w/ salad.

**Plus I'm making creamcheese walnut cookies (from Still Life w/ Menu Cookbook), Carrot/pineapple muffins (my own).

Anyone feel like sharing?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh that sounds good. I will definitely be at your veggie retreat house when it's ready. I never plan much in advance but I will be having guest from out of town next week so it would probably be a good idea.


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy*
What about making my rental cabin a "vegetarian retreat".

Hey, edamommy--take a look at this Washington Post article: "Vegetarian Vacations" (http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...2005Feb18.html)


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaydee*
Hey, edamommy--take a look at this Washington Post article: "Vegetarian Vacations" (http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...2005Feb18.html)










Thanks!







I'm going to research the heck out of all this before gound is even broke!


----------



## harmonymama (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the thread and loving it. Please post the pizza dough recipe. Also, how do you all get enough iron to your babies. Do you use fortified grains? Everywhere I look, even LLL, it seems to say babies need either beef or fortified grains. So far, I am doing neither, with my little ones. I know all the usuals, seaweed, dried fruit, raisin, black strap molasses, etc. But are these really absorbed well? Do they provide enough? thanks.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy*

1. Lasagna (my own recipe adapted from "the everyday Italian", I use walnuts instead of ground beef) w/ crusy bread and salad.
2. Kasha Crunch Burgers (from the Entertaining for a Veggie Planet) w/ homemade steak fries.
8. Brown Rice Tart w/ roasted tomato and garlic filling (Essential Vegetarian) w/ salad.

Could you share these recipes?


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.ecomall.com/greenshopping/vegbaby.htm

I came across this and thought you guys might be interested. It's once a week vegetarian cooking.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisabeth*
The problem is that we weren't meant to eat the way we generally do (at every meal) and the animals should absolutely NOT be treated the way that they are (resulting in the meat not being at all nutritious for us-not to mention energetically bad.) In a perfect world where we could allow animals to live respectfully and honor them and see the process as truly being part of the circle of life then maybe consumption wouldnt be as abhorrent to me. But in the world in which we exist now I won't contribute to the suffering of animals or poison myself with the meat.

Elisabeth- I totally agree, this is how I feel, too. If we could eat meat and not treat animals cruelly and without destroying the environment, and not EVERY meal and laden with fat, I can see how meat-eating could be done respectfully and as part of the circle of life, like you said. But, since that's not the case, it's veggie-ism for us!

loftmama- yep, my kitchen is a total wreck, too. I just started really cooking from scratch, and having my 2 yo help (ha ha). He 'stirs' but really flings the stuff everywhere and gets covered head to toe. And I am using every pot and pan I have! Plus, we are trying to not put the plastic containers in the dishwasher, so we have a lot of extra work in the kitchen lately!

Thanks, everyone who posted studies and articles, I want to get to them as soon as I can. Interesting stuff.

I have the Neatloaf recipe that was posted a while back in the oven as I write. I have high hopes for it! I really hope it turns out well. So, now I have a lot of ricotta cheese left over- what else can I do with ricotta cheese?? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

edamommy--I have been making weekly menu plans for the last several weeks. It's so helpful to know exactly what I'm making for dinner so that I can start preparing early in the day. If I haven't made dinner by 10:00 a.m., it's probably not going to be done! I have a newborn, though, which is forcing me to be more organized about cooking. Here's this week's menu (I usually just plan Monday-Friday then we either go out on the weekends or it's my time to try out new recipes):

Monday--Morningstar Farms veggie chik nuggets, vegan scalloped potatoes, fresh fruit

Tuesday--red beans and rice, biscuits, steamed veggies, apple slices

Wednesday--pasta bake (penne & seitan w/ homemade sauce), rolls, steamed peas, apple & pear slices

Thursday--leftovers OR vegan potpie from the freezer (homemade), some kind of fresh fruit, steamed carrots

Friday--bean soup (being brought by a friend), some kind of fruit, garlicky sauteed green beans (if I make it to the store)

This week was kinda light on the veggies because I forgot to order any from our organic co-op and I'm trying to not have to go to the store this week. I thought we had frozen veggies to get us through, but it turns out dh used them when he was doing the cooking while I was immediately post-partum. Oh, well, a week of little veggies won't kill them; they're eating lots of fruit.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

mary6912 - you could make lasagna with the rest of the ricotta - if you don't have enough - puree it with tofu to make up the difference.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

FWIW my homeopath told me that giving my little ones cherries would take care of iron. I buy them frozen and slice in half (or quarters.) My babes love them!


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Veggie Mamas.







Just want to say that I think my body has finally adjusted to my new vegetarian diet. I feel amazing!!! I'm still tweaking, of course, but so far my dh and I are loving it. I've still got some work to do on the kiddos diet, though. Anyway, just wanted to share how amazing I feel. I just went for a run and felt awesome. Didn't think it was possible to run and nurse and eat vegetarian. Boy was I wrong.

Oh, yeah. I've been able to isolate some yucky feelings I have in the morning and I think they're related to dairy. So I'm working on transitioning to vegan... This may take a bit longer, though!

Cathe - I cooked your tortilla soup yesterday. (Did I already post this???) It's delish. My veggie cousin came over and LOVED it. Thank you. Thank you. It's very much like the meaty taco soup I used to eat regularly, but better.


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

Viriditas-That raw Kale salad was so good. I admit wasn't sure about raw kale. Do you have anymore raw recipes to share?


----------

